# Suns could consider David Lee when Amare bolts



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I remember when Adam brought this up, I was so against it but after what I saw him do this yr; 20 pts, on 54% shooting and 11.7 rebounds without a good PG. I'll take it. Even if his scoring dipped, the fact that he rebounds is good enough for me.

I'm also intrigued if Portland got involved. 



> Should the Suns lose Stoudemire, sources say Sarver is considering the possibility of making a push for New York Knicks free-agent forward David Lee(notes). For the cost-cutting Sarver, Lee could be obtainable for $20 million-$30 million less over the life of a contract. Lee could command a five-year contract worth around $60 million. It would likely take the renouncing of valued bench player Channing Frye(notes) for the Suns to aggressively pursue Lee.
> 
> Sarver hasn’t been amenable, sources say, to dealing Stoudemire in a sign-and-trade. He wants less payroll, not more. Nevertheless, the Orlando Magic, Portland Trail Blazers, Dallas Mavericks and San Antonio Spurs could be possibilities in sign-and-trade scenarios for Stoudemire.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-stoudemiresuns062810


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah that's a pretty good consolation prize. You know with all this talk about the big 5 guys I completely forgot about him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think you guys could have beaten the Lakers if you replace Amare with Lee in that series. Not gonna go through the box scores but how many times did Amare have less than 5 rebounds? A big time rebounder could have been the difference. Amare and Yao have both regressed in their offense as well (same draft class).


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Paying Amare the Max is a bargain compared to giving Lee 14 or 15 million like he expects to get. I'm not giving him what he and his greedy agent expect to get...Not unless it's a short term deal and he puts me over the top.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Disagree about Amare's offense. It's better than it's ever been. He put the Suns on their back from end of Jan until the playoffs (Nash struggled a lot with injuries until April). Teams more so strategically shut him down in the playoffs. Blazers/Lakers length also gave him problems. I'm just tired of his ****ty rebounding. He avged 20/6 against LA. 

I don't know if Lee would make a difference but at least we'll know he'll do the dirty work and still score. I think he'd be looking at 10 to 12M, maybe 13M. If not, I'm not sure I'd touch him then.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Someone is going to criminally overpay David Lee this summer. You guys best hope it's not you who do it in a desperation move if you lose Amare.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

I would love to see David Lee as a Sun. The guy has improved every year since he was a rookie. He deserves his pay. I'd be very eager to see the Nash-Lee combination in action.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Waste of money. He's not worth 14mil/yr which is what he'll want.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah let's give David Lee 60 million. With him you guys beat the Lakers? Seriously, who's been smoking the dope? Lee is one of the worst defensive bigs in the league.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Gambo just said, the Suns won't go after Lee. They'd rather fill up PF spot for a season and be mediocre than give him a big deal. Keep flexbility instead of being locked in 5 yrs

Coro said from twitter.



> Lee seems to be deemed pricey for a step back


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I don't get the Lee hate. Am I one of the few who actually thinks he's worth $10-12M per year? Sure he's no defensive giant, but the guy is a great passer, rebounder, and has improved every year.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

lol @ Amare offensively digressing


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Lee would fit in well, but he is getting too much money. It is a tough situation because his numbers back it up. I think his chances of playing with Nash won't go beyond next year.


----------

